# La Caya Corona Ecuador Cigar Review - Terrific Size and Value



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a fan of the La Caya Vintage line. The corona along with the churchill are the best. It's a good looking cigar with a superb draw and burn with...

Read the full review here: La Caya Corona Ecuador Cigar Review - Terrific Size and Value


----------

